

Sleeper CES hit: Emo's great-sounding "invisible loudspeakers" for TVs and laptops  - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/26/these-speakers-sound-great-and-theyreinvisible/

======
river_styx
Neat idea; unfortunate name.

------
fuzzmeister
That looks like a great way to get a cinema experience from a laptop. Now, if
only they changed the name, so I wouldn't have to say that my screen has an
Emo on top of it.

